# Ebay wind turbines



## caduckgunner (Sep 2, 2009)

Has anyone ever bought one of the wind turbines off of ebay? I'm looking at a 250w one. The main use would be to keep my battery bank charged up. My plan is to mount it on the peak of my roof. If it works good, I want to buy another one and build a movable stand for it. Here is the link of the one I am looking at.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/WIND-GENERATOR-KIT-250-WATT-TURBINE-/140597609472?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20bc454400


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

I would sure stay away from one of them as there are absolutely no specs on it at the company website. 

I note the size of the shipping box is quite small, and that the unit is mounted on PVC pipe. 

I'm very skeptical however.


----------



## artificer (Feb 26, 2007)

If you want a toy, and just want to play, then go ahead. It looks like its all PVC construction. I hope they used PVC that has built in UV protection. If not, there will be problems a year or two down the road, if it survives that long.

If the box in the picture is a USPS 6"x25" box, then the blades probably give you about 40" diameter. With the cut from PVC pipe blades, you probably will not see the 250 watts until the wind gets over 14 or 15mph. Add in your statement that you intend to mount it on the roof, not the recommended minimum 30' above anything within 500', and you will get even less performance from it.

If you're in a windy area, it might be useful as something more than a toy. With all of the PVC in the construction, I can't see it lasting more than a year or two.

Michael


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Blades are cut from PVC pipe. They will be short lived as pvc pipe was not designed to handle the rotation stresses.

No overspeed protection - first real windy day it will likely exploding into pieces. I wouldn't want to be anywhere near the thing when that happens. If you do put it on the house better set the money aside for a new roof and other repairs that will be needed.


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

We got one. The wind picked up to around 30mph and the blades broke and flew off in all directions. It gives about 6 volts. If it goes any faster it it breaks.
Save you money for a real one.


----------



## caduckgunner (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks for the info. A few responses to some comments. I can't have a real one and mount it 30' above my house because I live in city limits (rural area w/ 1/2 acre lots) and can't get the permits to do that. This a low profile project. My main goal is to get it mounted and test it to make sure it works. Then I will take it down and store it. I only want to have to use it if need (SHTF, earthquake resulting in a long running power outage, etc). My plans is to mount it to the wood side of my roof (not on top of my roof), since it is small enough, it won't do much damage if it brakes. Plan to screw a flange into the 2x6, and then use galv. nipples and elbows to bring the fan up and out. I also found another one that is less wattage, but seems to be better built. They also sell extra PVC blades with I would buy a couple extra sets of. They also have a small 60 watt dual one that looks interesting, but I'm not sure it will be big enough.

This is the other one I am looking at.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300593345370&category=121837&_trksid=p5197.c0.m619

The small one 
http://www.usawindgen.com/30.html

And here is their website
http://usawindgen.com/


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Windy in Kansas said:


> I would sure stay away from one of them as there are absolutely no specs on it at the company website.


Yes there is 3 sizes are for sale.
One at 100 Watts Four Bladed For $95

the 2nd one is at 250 Watts A four blade one for $125

And the 3rd one is a 3 Bladed on at 300 Watts for $145

ALL are nothing but Tinker Toys IMO. LOL


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

You really are wasting your money on this kind of junk.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

arabian knight said:


> Yes there is 3 sizes are for sale.
> One at 100 Watts Four Bladed For $95
> 
> the 2nd one is at 250 Watts A four blade one for $125
> ...


What I meant was that there are no performance charts showing kick in speeds, output at various wind speeds, etc. The rated output might be for 50 mph winds, but from the responses they fly apart before that speed is achieved.

Speaking of specs--I shopped for compact fluorescent light bulbs with a small candelabra base this week for porch lights. Also looked at the LED units too. Many of the bulbs now on the market give you little information, i.e. no light output such as lumens. No bulb longevity which is a guesstimate, etc. Those bulbs I didn't even bother considering.

The 7 watt bulbs I did wind up with put out an amazing amount of light. They are rated for 8,000 hours. That reminds me I need to label them for installation date.


----------



## WisJim (Jan 14, 2004)

Spend the money on some quality PV panels. They work, don't need maintenance, and you get what you pay for.


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

In a SHTF situation they will still be worthless. 
They can not spin fast enough to put in any real power at below 25mph. They are not designed to spin faster than that. 

If you are in a windy area they will go to fast. If you are not in a windy area get panels.


----------



## sticky_burr (Dec 10, 2010)

i was lookin at the 4kw ones on ebay myself


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

A few years ago I was making and selling wind turbines to some folks around the region. The ones you've linked to are, in fact, just toys. They won't produce nearly as much power as stated and aren't worth close to what they are charging for them.

If you want one like that just make it yourself for under $20. Plenty of free plans on the net. Just google PVC wind turbine.


----------



## roachhill (Jul 8, 2009)

I like the looks of the Turbines on mikeswindmillshop.com has anyone had any experience with these units?


----------



## nadja (May 22, 2011)

Look into something a lot bigger. If your only going to set it up for a couple of days to test it out, then do it. Buy the time the city comes around to tag you for it, you should already have it down..........


----------

